# **AFI 24v Short Runner Intake Manifold**



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

BSH is pleased to announce that it is making the AFI Short Runner Manifolds publicly available. 
*Description:*
AFI has now added this VW 24v Short Runner Intake Manifold to its highly successful line of billet intake manifold products. AFI manifolds are used on many of the fastest import drag and road race cars worldwide.
Made 100% in the US this billet manifold is an ideal match to your forced induction 24v. While many options feature runner lengths that shift power only to the high end, the AFI runner length has been set to provide to gains in the mid range as well as the high end.
*Includes:*
CNC Head Flange
Stamped Plenum
Radiused Runner Inlets
OEM Matched Throttle Body Flange
6 Silicone O-Rings for head sealing
1 Silicone O-Ring for throttle body sealing
*Availability*
These manifolds are a special order part with a lead time of 2-3 weeks. 
*Special Offer*
In order to get these manifolds out there we are making three available at VERY special pricing. Normally $1199.99 we will be letting three go for $999.99. Do not wait to get in on this offer, when the three are done its over. To place an order please follow this link AFI Short Runner Intake Manifold to be directed to our secure web page. We accept Visa, Mastercard, Discover, Amex, and Paypal directly through our online shopping cart.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: **AFI 24v Short Runner Intake Manifold** (BSH Speedshop)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

You should put pics of the inside,looks tits.
Make one for the 12v........
oh p.s/////
might sound stupid and all,but were do the injectors go















Might want to have some new pics taken,and get some damn ones of the inside http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mcdub at 11:58 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_You should put pics of the inside,looks tits.
Make one for the 12v........
oh p.s/////
might sound stupid and all,but were do the injectors go















Might want to have some new pics taken,and get some damn ones of the inside http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mcdub at 11:58 AM 6-11-2009_
 Injectors go into the head on 24v's pat


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Thats why I said might sound stupid.
I dont deal with the soft block








Bump for a sick piece :thumbsup:


----------



## VaderWagen (May 9, 2009)

I would like to see pics of this on a car if possible. 
~Z~


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VaderWagen)*

I will see what I can dig up, there are 10 or so out there already but nobody sent in pictures yet.


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Nice piece fellas. I wish my brother could turbo his 24v and use one of these.


----------



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

what do you guys think about this on a N/A car with shrick cams catback intake and revo flash?????


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vwaro725)*

It could work, but its not something we have tested. The runners were made a bit longer than others to take advantage of the VR's natural powerband so it may work on an NA car.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

any runner inlet pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaro725* »_what do you guys think about this on a N/A car with shrick cams catback intake and revo flash?????

I'll let you know what I see when I get ours into one of our cars.









I think we need one of these for our shop R32....HMMM

-Gabe


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:02 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: **AFI 24v Short Runner Intake Manifold** (BSH Speedshop)*

how much for one like this for the 12v: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4338034


----------



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: **AFI 24v Short Runner Intake Manifold** (all-starr-me)*

so when do we get to see a crazy turbo kit for the 24v???? im loving the kill em all kit now all we need is to put that on the 24v nd call in dominate them all haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ..Derek.. (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 24v Short Runner Intake Manifold** (vwaro725)*

Phill I need one for an R32... can you make it happen?


----------

